# Back to back job interviews...what to wear?



## KeepOnSingin (May 15, 2013)

I have 2 job interviews tomorrow, back to back, at completely different places.

The first is at American Eagle, and the second is at Kinney Drugs. I won't have much time between them (one is at 3 and one is at 4, so I may be cutting it close)...so I need to have 1 outfit that is acceptable for both places.

Since American Eagle is a casual clothing store, I obviously want to look cute and fashionable, and since the other is a drugstore, I want to look more professional.

I was thinking of wearing some flared khakis, a cute top and a lightweight navy blue blazer...and having the blazer unbuttoned/more casual for AE and buttoned/more formal for Kinney.

Does this sound good? Or do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I think khakis are totally appropriate for most retail interviews, regardless of type of store.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 15, 2013)

Before I even read what you had planned to wear, I was thinking causal pants and a blazer.  You just can't go wrong with that combo &amp; it is totally appropriate for both.

Best of luck to you on your interviews!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 15, 2013)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Annelle (May 15, 2013)

I wary about khaki's to an interview, at least the ones I've normally gone on, as they're still casual.  Dressy casual, but still leaning more towards casual than professional.  Keep in mind it's always best to look one overdressed than one step underdressed.

You might also think about a dress or top/dark skirt combo that looks cute alone, and then pair that with a blazer or a suit jacket to business formal it up a bit.

images from: www.wendyslookbook.com



 



Images from: www.extrapetite.com



 



I don't have a lot of experience in interviewing for retail though, so perhaps because of the industries that I interview for, I'm just a lot more inclined to show up in a business suit.  (which might be overdressed for American Eagle, unless you're applying for a management position.  I would still suggest dressing 1-1.5 steps above the employees though.)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 15, 2013)

American Eagle is suuuuper casual...the employees wear shorts and flip flops during the summer, and jeans and boots in the winter. T-shirts all year round...so I don't want to be too overdressed, especially because in [fashion] retail you want to look the part more than looking more professional. I mean, even for a management position at American Eagle I wouldn't go in a suit! Yeah, I'd look nice...but a suit would be an absolute no-go since it's such a casual company and when you go in the store you usually can't tell the managers from the associates. And since I'll probably have absolutely no time to change, I need an outfit that will be okay for both places. I feel like the dress code at the drugstore calls for khakis, so if I wear a blazer on top I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Annelle (May 16, 2013)

sounds like you know what you want to wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Confidence is one of the best things to have on!  Good luck on your interviews!!


----------



## juliadsouza (May 17, 2013)

Hey these are some cool pics, you have uploaded. girls from where you all purchase formal clothes.


----------



## marliesee (May 17, 2013)

Khakis do well in both casual and formal style, so choose them!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 17, 2013)

I ended up wearing a dress and blazer. I was shopping beforehand since I had time to kill after my doctor's appointment, and I found a perfect dress: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=27299387&amp;parentid=SALE_W_DRESSES

AND, I got BOTH jobs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up wearing a dress and blazer. I was shopping beforehand since I had time to kill after my doctor's appointment, and I found a perfect dress: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=27299387&amp;parentid=SALE_W_DRESSES
> 
> AND, I got BOTH jobs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! And the dress is adorable, good choice!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! And the dress is adorable, good choice!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Olga Ok (May 20, 2013)

> I ended up wearing a dress and blazer. I was shopping beforehand since I had time to kill after my doctor's appointment, and I found a perfect dress:Â http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=27299387&amp;parentid=SALE_W_DRESSES AND, I got BOTH jobs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats ! Feels good to ace both interviews, doesn't it?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 20, 2013)

Yeah


----------

